# Airbrush Woes... Sort-of!



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi folks, Links the lurker here! 

I am quite new to the airbrush world, but so far am quite impressed with the results it yields!

I purchased the Testors Mighty Mini airbrush and compressor kit, and am finding some irregularities in the airbrush. lol - 'irregularities'... like I have such a big basis for comparison! 

Firstly: It takes quite a bit of screwing around (literally) to get the paint flowing. The nozzle must be loosened and tightened until that "sweet spot" is found to get the flow going.

Secondly: Even if the nozzle is positioned spot-on, unless some finger pressure is added to push the paint nozzle off-centre, the paint simply does not flow.

I realize this is a simple, cheap, single-action unit... I knew that getting in and decided it would be the best way to learn. I just cannot imagine why it is such a bear to use.

If I decided to upgrade my airbrush, can I still use this compressor? My googling has shown it supplies 15-35psi, and the tube connects to the compressor via a screw-cap similar to what I have seen on propellant cans.

B the W, if anyone is interested in seeing the project thus far, you can find it here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/craviation/F18Model#

Thanks for indulging me,
Craig


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

I airbrush for a living and teach airbrushing...but I can't answer your question sorry.

I have absolutely no knowledge of the Testor's Mighty Mini.

If nobody else can help you, maybe you can post a pic or two of the compresor and its connections, and I can give you some opinion on upgradability.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I have a Testor Mini, I use it with a couple of different Paasche airbrushes with no problems. You can get adapters for any brand if you need them.


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies...

Al, if there is a specific type of adapter I should look for could you please post a pic or PM me? There aren't any hobby shops in my area, so I would have to do some research and order online.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

The only adapter I needed I picked up at my local hardware store, I took in the hose from the compressor and the hose from my airbrush and scrounged something that works cheap. I know I have seen an actual Badger to Testors adapter at my (semi)LHS so I'm sure there are others out there. A google image search may be the best way to go if no one here can post anything more specific, it would get you in the ballpark. Try the website for your airbrush and Testor site, they may have what you need if you hunt around.


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

you could try:
http://www.dixieart.com/
I have purchased from them in the past and I have been happy with their service.

Ratmaster2000


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The compressor is ok but very basic. The problem with just buying a newer, better airbrush will be you still have a pretty cheap compressor. Having a pressure regulator, for example, is a huge help, and also a moisture trap. The basic brush you have isn't very good IMHO. Its hard to learn how to airbrush with really coarse airbrushes. For the $$ a Paasche H model or Badger 200 is a better basic starting brush. The H model is similar to the one you have, and the 200 is an internal mix brush which is a bit sharper in the way they spray.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I take it the Testors MightyMini is seen in the photo under the caption 'the painting begins'?
Also what type of paint are you using, acrilic or non acrilic?


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

irishtrek: You are correct, sir. That's half of the airbrush. Compressor in the background of the following picture.

I am spraying Model Master acrylics... I have read that they are easier to conquer when beginning airbrushing.

djnick66: Thanks for the suggestions - if I can at least score a regulator for the compressor I am sure it will go a long way towards improving quality.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Have you cleaned the inside of the nozzle housing aka as the cone shaped nose piece? Because I had the same problem with an Aztek air brush using MM acrylic paints a while back and when I pulled the housing off the nozzle there was a tiny chunk of dried paint causing the problem with the paint flow.


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

The inside of the nozzle is in pretty good shape... I keep it all pretty clean with fresh water and windex.

One thing I have noticed though - the tip of the nozzle is misshaped. There is what appears to be a small piece of flash at the _*very *_tip. I'm going to take my magnifying glass to it tomorrow and have a careful look. Who knows, it may be the culprit.

Thanks for the suggestion!
Craig


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If the piece of flash is the culprit all you should need to do then is clip it with a pair of fingernail clippers.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Word of warning: MM Acryl doesn't clean up well with windex. I have only had luck using Testors MM Acryl thinner for some reason.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Question, on your photobucket you have the styrofoam and pins, can you tell me what you use them for? I'm just looking for good tips, thanks =). Great looking stuff on there by the way


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey SoleSky,

I gouged out a spot in the styrofoam to keep the cockpit tub in place while I drilled the holes for the fibreoptic lines. Needed to have the tub free from the sprue for full access.

Those are 3mm and 5mm LEDs in the background - they are wired up and wrapped in a strip of tinfoil (to eliminate glow) behind the instrument panel. Several of the green 5mm LEDs light up the three screens on the panel, and the 3mm glows from beneath the HUD hole. I also have a 5mm red LED in the mid-body that provides light to the fibreoptics.

Glad you like! I have a cunning plan to provide power to the aircraft and I am saving a picture of the cockpit all aglow until the project is complete. 

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey thanks, looks like some tough stuff you got going on there. I only just figured out how to put a model together haha. My Ferrari is almost done too. I haven't worked on any other kind of models except this one car I have here and another Camaro I have at school. I just bought my grandpa the Spirit of St Louis. If he doesn't get around to building it in awhile I'm going to build it for him, because he keeps talking about how he isn't in the mood to build it. So I might be building myself an aircraft =). Keep up the good work
-SoleSky


----------

